# Weird Deja Vu feeling / Dream flashbacks and nausea? Seizures?



## exarlate

Hello. On several occasions, I've had these weird "episodes" or sensations and I was wondering if anyone here has ever experienced similar feelings. 
The last time I had one of these episodes was more than over a year ago, luckily, but in a period in my life they were as frequent as once or twice a month. I found several sites on the internet with people describing similar things and there seems to be a connection to Simple Partial Seizures, namely Temporal Lobe Epilepsy. But I've done EEG twice and even a MRI and the results were normal on all three.

So here goes, I would be doing something very normal (usually it happened right after waking up in the morning), like washing my face or excersizing or eating lunch. Then suddenly, I get hit by this really INTENSE feeling of Deja Vu, but not just normal Deja Vu. I know what "normal" Deja Vu feels like and I typically just shrug this off. 
This feeling is like the Deja Vu comes specifically from a dream, like I have dreamed about this state of being before, probably that very night. But not just "reliving" a memory, it also feels like as if I am dreaming the dream right now simultaneously, like I somehow get connected to another version of me living in a pararell universe. I know this sounds weird, but that's the best I can describe it. 
This is coupled with weird imagery "flashbacks" from the dream, and it's usually very very skewed and weird, very impossible. It usually contains very small people, for some reason. Very skewed proportions. The thing is that I don't remember having this dream either before or after the episode, but when I'm feeling it it feels very vivid and intense. Like I have spent a lifetime in that dream. 
I get gripped by a panicky feeling and try to "flee" from this feeling, breathing and focusing on something else than what triggered this sensation. Together with all this, that usually lasts about 30 seconds to 2 minutes, I feel very, very nauseus and dizzy. Like PHYSICALLY ill, like I'm about to throw up or faint any minute. This lasts a while after my "flashback" has gone away. 
After a few minutes, when the worst is gone, I am left with a heavy, tired feeling in my body, and I feel disconnected both from myself and the world. Like I know where I am and what I am saying, I don't lose control or halucinate, but I dont feel like I am present. I dont feel like I truly know what I am saying. I feel distant and foggy, and my head feels heavy and just really tired. I feel derealisation and depersonalisation.
This feeling can last from one hour to the whole day after having this kind of episode.

Once this feeling made me feel a constant sense of Jamais-Vuishness for several weeks, ceratin imagery triggering certain moods inside me that I felt very vividly, I couldn't watch movies because I felt like I was actually in that room the characters was in. A very unpleasant feeling, coupled with a sense that these moods "don't belong to me." Like it's imposing itself on me. Hard to explain. And I get very frequent mini Deja-Vus, and sometimes "mini-flashbacks" to these episodes. 
Other weird things that might (?) be related. Sometimes when I blink, in that split second I get a very vivid image in my mind. This can be anything, from a dragon to a beautiful landscape painting. Seems to usually be related to what activites I've done in that day. 
When I do somethig for extended periods of time in a day (playing a specific video game, doing math, reading etc.) My mind can't seem to shut off, and when I go to bed I can't sleep because I am still in that game/book/film etc. Like everyhting becomes connected to that thing. Like falling asleep means going through dungeons after playing Binding of Isaac, or solving an equation after doing math. Similar things happen when I make out with my partner (weird, I know). I start to see patterns or shapes in my minds eye, but very distant yet very close. Like making out means drawing circles or making square shapes. Kissing in a specific way affects that pattern/shape thing in a specific way and so on. Hard to explain.

I am a popular subject for sleep paralysis. Sometimes it can happen up to several times a week. Usually in the morning, hallucinations rarely really scary, more subjective fears. (I usually see/feel my grandmother.) Mild out of body experiences, sometimes I can hear weird sounds, like radio frequencies. This doesn't trouble me alot because I'm really used to it. On some occasions though, when I got paralysis after falling asleep, which almost never happens, I basically felt like a dementor was trying to suck out my soul. Literally. I get this werid, wave like feeling over me, like a creeping panic attack. And if it sort of "tips over" I feel an intense tingling sensation in my chest, and I HEAR a sucking sound, and I feel trapped in a whirlwind. And you know the feeling in your ear when you are yawning? That, but magnified ten times over. Like I literally FEEL and HEAR the wind all around me, everything is spinning. HIGHLY unpleasant, like some evil presence is literally sucking the energy out of me. And then I wake up. 


Apart from all this, I've had a very traumatic past. Mother mentally ill. I have insomnia, although generally very healthy physically. I don't take any meds and don't drink/ do drugs/ smoke. I have some anxiety issues but nothing severe, mild PTSD, generally quite moody mentally but I manage. I have a very vivid imagination and usually remember my dreams very vividly. Very creative. I think my connection to my subconscious might be "more developed" than most people? Maybe it's a Ni thing.



It feels like this post has basically been me wondering why I'm so fucked up in so many ways. Any insights you guys?


----------



## the_natrix

Alright, I have more questions than answers atm. 

Do you have a longer second toe? Do you sneeze when exposed to bright light? What is your diet like? Specifically I'd like to know about protein sources and folic acid intake. Has anyone in your family had similar problems, even if they were less intense?

Also I feel like being a smart-ass: do you suspect you're in the matrix? :tongue:


----------



## exarlate

the_natrix said:


> Alright, I have more questions than answers atm.
> 
> Do you have a longer second toe? Do you sneeze when exposed to bright light? What is your diet like? Specifically I'd like to know about protein sources and folic acid intake. Has anyone in your family had similar problems, even if they were less intense?
> 
> Also I feel like being a smart-ass: do you suspect you're in the matrix? :tongue:



No, I have perfectly shaped egyptian-type feet. :tongue: 
I haven't really thought about that particularly, but now that you mention it I think I maght have sneezed now and then when exposed to a sudden bright light. I know I have a tendency to sneeze when I have an itch... 
I am a vegetarian, so my Folic Acid intake ought to be quite high. Protein though, man, I HOPE I get enough protein, but it's very likely that I don't. 
I don't think anyone in my family has experienced similar things, at least they haven't told me about it. Apart from my mothers psychosis, but I sure do hope it's not the same. 

Of course I do, we are all stuck in the matrix dude. :wink:


----------



## the_natrix

exarlate said:


> No, I have perfectly shaped egyptian-type feet. :tongue:
> I haven't really thought about that particularly, but now that you mention it I think I maght have sneezed now and then when exposed to a sudden bright light. I know I have a tendency to sneeze when I have an itch...
> I am a vegetarian, so my Folic Acid intake ought to be quite high. Protein though, man, I HOPE I get enough protein, but it's very likely that I don't.
> I don't think anyone in my family has experienced similar things, at least they haven't told me about it. Apart from my mothers psychosis, but I sure do hope it's not the same.
> 
> Of course I do, we are all stuck in the matrix dude. :wink:


Ok, do times when you're itchy/sneezy correlate with more or less sleep paralysis/other symptoms?

Also Iv'e researched temporal lobe epilepsy just in case. The vertigo like symptoms lead me to believe the cause of your potential temporal lobe epilepsy could be neuronal loss, but that could link into my other questions anyways because of over excited neurons.

How is your fat intake, and where does your fat come from? Do you take a b12 supplement, and if so is it methylcobalamin or cyanocobalamin? Any other supplements?


----------



## exarlate

the_natrix said:


> Ok, do times when you're itchy/sneezy correlate with more or less sleep paralysis/other symptoms?
> 
> Also Iv'e researched temporal lobe epilepsy just in case. The vertigo like symptoms lead me to believe the cause of your potential temporal lobe epilepsy could be neuronal loss, but that could link into my other questions anyways because of over excited neurons.
> 
> How is your fat intake, and where does your fat come from? Do you take a b12 supplement, and if so is it methylcobalamin or cyanocobalamin? Any other supplements?



I haven't noticed anything like that. Sleep paralysis is such a regular occurence in my life now, I don't take note of it. Sometimes I get random sneeze attacks, aggressive sneezing like ten times in a row.

I guess I don't have a very high fat intake since I mostly eat vegetables. I don't eat junk food at all. I suppose the most fatty food I eat is pasta with melted cheese and avocadoes. I drink a lot of milk. I don't know what else.

I don't take any supplements except vitamin B5 for skin care. I didn't take it at the time I had my last "seizure" though. 
I have barely gotten any sleep at all this night. Not that it's related to your questions, just felt like sharing. :happy:



All right, so what does neuronal loss and over excited neurons mean, and what are it's causes?


----------



## the_natrix

exarlate said:


> I haven't noticed anything like that. Sleep paralysis is such a regular occurence in my life now, I don't take note of it. Sometimes I get random sneeze attacks, aggressive sneezing like ten times in a row.
> 
> I guess I don't have a very high fat intake since I mostly eat vegetables. I don't eat junk food at all. I suppose the most fatty food I eat is pasta with melted cheese and avocadoes. I drink a lot of milk. I don't know what else.
> 
> I don't take any supplements except vitamin B5 for skin care. I didn't take it at the time I had my last "seizure" though.
> I have barely gotten any sleep at all this night. Not that it's related to your questions, just felt like sharing. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> All right, so what does neuronal loss and over excited neurons mean, and what are it's causes?


Okie doke, it's gonna be impossible to tell for sure what's going on with just a questionnaire but I'll tell you what tree I'm barking up anyways. But first I'm gonna address the elephant in the room which is no b12 while being vegetarian.

Basically speaking b12 is essential for nerve health, vegans always need supplements and most vegetarians need supplements. I would get methylcobalamin aka methyl b12 ASAP. The more common cyanocobalamin doesn't absorb as easily and if you are low on b12 then you don't want to mess around. I somehow needed it a while back while eating meat and taking a b-complex with cyanocobalamin in it, so I would just bite the bullet and get the good stuff.

Now then, what's going on in my head.

Most of the symptoms can be related to lower serotonin levels, but the sleep paralysis I thought was a histamine thing. Really low serotonin could be linked to the insomnia and depersonalization and derealization, Iv'e also seen a link between serotonin and seizures. The room spinning and feeling ill sounds like vertigo to me, which can be from nerve degeneration and is also associated with low serotonin. Neuronal loss simply means brain cells (neurons) die off, and over exciting a brain cell is one way to kill it. I was asking about things that would indicate histamine levels (the big second toe would require high histamine from an early age). Histamine in high amounts can lower serotonin release, and low amounts could account for the sleep paralysis. Anyways high histamine is associated with excited neurons and could contribute to the problem.

If I were you I'd try to do everything I could to promote nerve health. This might include higher fat content including both omega 3 and 6: nerves are surrounded by fat so you need to have enough if you want to repair things. Also besides the b12 there are a few other B vitamins that are important, I would suggest either a b-complex or a multi for insurance. Being vegetarian you probably have enough potassium and magnesium, but you may want to double check calcium intake and or vitamin D. Vitamin D is much harder to get in the winter so you may want to get extra, I'd recommend fish for that but you're vegetarian. Since you're doing B5 for skin care I might also recommend grabbing a bag of carrots and make out like bugs bunny, A is is good for growth/repair and is hard to overdo.

Anywho, walls of text and such, if you have questions let me know.


----------



## Red Panda

Anxiety is quite likely an integral part of this. All you describe about feeling like you are in a dream is derealization and it's an automatic coping mechanism for high anxiety, I used to depersonalize all the time when I was highly socially phobic, now when it happens I immediately know I'm stressed even if I don't feel it consciously. I don't think I've experienced derealization but it's probably how you describe it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization

As for the part of thinking about imaginary worlds, or tasks you were very focused on before you sleep is something normal I suppose, I've done it since I was a kid and I do it still, it's related to high imagination and a reflective character. However, if they become too fixed and you can't seem to stop or control them, maybe you should look into your serotonin levels. I used to fixate a lot on existential stuff and be unable to sleep, and because it pretty much ruined my whole night as I was getting very depressed and cried a lot, but couldn't shove the thoughts away. I took SSRIs in that period for my social anxiety as well, and it worked wonders on my ability to control these obsessive thoughts. 

All in all, it's very important to be able to control your thoughts and calm your mind. You could try meditation as well for that. 
So my suggestion is to go to a doctor and do a general check up to make sure all these are not due to lack of B12 (not that I've heard such things happen (except having anxiety/depression), but since it's related to the function of the nervous system and you might be lacking it, better to be safe than sorry) and then see what you can do about talking to a psychologist and/or psychiatrist (start at the first) to help you deal with anxiety.


----------



## 45130

the_natrix said:


> Okie doke, it's gonna be impossible to tell for sure what's going on with just a questionnaire but I'll tell you what tree I'm barking up anyways. But first I'm gonna address the elephant in the room which is no b12 while being vegetarian.
> 
> Basically speaking b12 is essential for nerve health, vegans always need supplements and most vegetarians need supplements. I would get methylcobalamin aka methyl b12 ASAP. The more common cyanocobalamin doesn't absorb as easily and if you are low on b12 then you don't want to mess around. I somehow needed it a while back while eating meat and taking a b-complex with cyanocobalamin in it, so I would just bite the bullet and get the good stuff.
> 
> Now then, what's going on in my head.
> 
> Most of the symptoms can be related to lower serotonin levels, but the sleep paralysis I thought was a histamine thing. Really low serotonin could be linked to the insomnia and depersonalization and derealization, Iv'e also seen a link between serotonin and seizures. The room spinning and feeling ill sounds like vertigo to me, which can be from nerve degeneration and is also associated with low serotonin. Neuronal loss simply means brain cells (neurons) die off, and over exciting a brain cell is one way to kill it. I was asking about things that would indicate histamine levels (the big second toe would require high histamine from an early age). Histamine in high amounts can lower serotonin release, and low amounts could account for the sleep paralysis. Anyways high histamine is associated with excited neurons and could contribute to the problem.
> 
> If I were you I'd try to do everything I could to promote nerve health. This might include higher fat content including both omega 3 and 6: nerves are surrounded by fat so you need to have enough if you want to repair things. Also besides the b12 there are a few other B vitamins that are important, I would suggest either a b-complex or a multi for insurance. Being vegetarian you probably have enough potassium and magnesium, but you may want to double check calcium intake and or vitamin D. Vitamin D is much harder to get in the winter so you may want to get extra, I'd recommend fish for that but you're vegetarian. Since you're doing B5 for skin care I might also recommend grabbing a bag of carrots and make out like bugs bunny, A is is good for growth/repair and is hard to overdo.
> 
> Anywho, walls of text and such, if you have questions let me know.


Dude, don't play doctor.
It's quite possible she's got epilepsy and if that's the case, simple nutritional advice won't do the trick. There are diets out there, as well as medications, but before anything else, she should go to a doctor if it still vexes her.
Besides, nothing of a disorder in the brain comes down to a simple neurotransmitter imbalance. _Nothing._


----------



## the_natrix

Rage Kage said:


> Dude, don't play doctor.
> It's quite possible she's got epilepsy and if that's the case, simple nutritional advice won't do the trick. There are diets out there, as well as medications, but before anything else, she should go to a doctor if it still vexes her.
> Besides, nothing of a disorder in the brain comes down to a simple neurotransmitter imbalance. _Nothing._


She's been to doctors, she's just getting other opinions. Seizures typically respond well to ketogenic diet, even in cases where it doesn't respond to drugs. And you used an absolute for your last argument so meh.


----------



## malibu

I have same problem for years...


----------



## greentape

I've been having this issue for about a year now (had it in a few spats earlier in life but nothing like this has been). What you described in your post is insanely similar to my experience. From what you said about the way the flashbacks occur, what you're doing when they happen, the feelings you get during, and most importantly the crazy feeling of derealization and depersonalization that can last for days to weeks after a single episode. I also have issues where anything I look at afterwards gives me a random mood/feeling and I can't even watch TV because I feel like I'm in the place they are showing. The whole experience is absolutely terrifying. 

I'm currently in testing to find out what might be going on but so far my MRI is normal. I'm getting a 48hr EEG this coming Tues-Thurs. 

I would really love to have an update on this. Have you figured any of this out? Or anybody else?


----------



## Stopping By Woods

Serious questions...if you would like to answer them.

what is your heritage?

blood type?

do you have a previous history of high strangeness events...and/ or have others in your family?


----------



## greentape

Stopping By Woods said:


> Serious questions...if you would like to answer them.
> 
> what is your heritage?
> 
> blood type?
> 
> do you have a previous history of high strangeness events...and/ or have others in your family?


Hey thanks for the reply.

I'm American and my heritage is Scottish/Irish/British

Blood type is o-

A few people in my family on my mothers side suffer from epilepsy. 

I personally have had similar issues on and off with anxiety/panic and just this time last year is when the deja vu, rising stomach feeling, flashbacks of a dream or some kinda nonsense playing in my head that doesn't quite make sense, followed by confusion and no real memory of the flashback just after it occurs. After this I'll get DP/DR which can last hours to a week or two.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome

This is something quite a few people go through, and there are people who talk about it on youtube, including Dodie, (on her channel doddlevloggle).


----------



## greentape

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> This is something quite a few people go through, and there are people who talk about it on youtube, including Dodie, (on her channel doddlevloggle).


Hey, thanks so much for the link. Yeah It's a pretty terrible feeling!


----------



## thearcanist

Hi...I am new to forums so I don't exactly know how they work. Forgive me! I found this forum whilst trying to find information on my own experiences, which seem similar to some of those written about here. But, of all the experiences that I have read, I haven't come across a common experience of mine which is that of strange smells and tastes whilst the episode is going on. Another effect, which I have noticed only recently, is that immediately after the episode subsides, I am unable to make sense of written or spoken words. The written letters and sounds of words are familiar, but they make no sense and I am unable to read or understand them. I have been documenting the episodes for years in the hope of getting some understanding of them...but without success. I had one grand mal seizure as a child but have not suffered anything of the sort since. These episodes happen perhaps two or three times a year, I am reluctant to seek medical help as this will most probably mean giving up my drivers license


----------



## Red Panda

@thearcanist
You should definitely see a doctor. How will going to the doctor make you lose your license?


----------



## Shiver

Turn your experiences into a series of fictional short stories so that we can find and appreciate them with a sense of mystery after you die from an unidentified ailment.


----------



## thearcanist

If it was decided that I was suffering from epilepsy, I would not be able to hold a driver's license until I had been "seizure free" for a period of one year. I live in UK and this is UK law. Are these episodes "seizures"? I don't know...but finding out could cost me my license and have me on drugs to control what is a very infrequent, but certainly more than a yearly event. In between episodes I tend to forget about it. Diagnosis of epilepsy (I have been investigated for it before without finding anything) is quite distressing as it involves having an EEG whilst being subjected to differing frequencies of flashing light in order to try to provoke an episode. I don't want to go through that again if I can help it. It has been fascinating reading through people's account of what, for me is an almost impossible experience to explain. Especially as one has no memory of what this totally familiar and tangible world that one has visited is. At the time it is so real, you think you will remember everything, yet when the feeling is gone, nothing...absolutely nothing remains.


----------



## Red Panda

thearcanist said:


> If it was decided that I was suffering from epilepsy, I would not be able to hold a driver's license until I had been "seizure free" for a period of one year. I live in UK and this is UK law. Are these episodes "seizures"? I don't know...but finding out could cost me my license and have me on drugs to control what is a very infrequent, but certainly more than a yearly event. In between episodes I tend to forget about it. Diagnosis of epilepsy (I have been investigated for it before without finding anything) is quite distressing as it involves having an EEG whilst being subjected to differing frequencies of flashing light in order to try to provoke an episode. I don't want to go through that again if I can help it. It has been fascinating reading through people's account of what, for me is an almost impossible experience to explain. Especially as one has no memory of what this totally familiar and tangible world that one has visited is. At the time it is so real, you think you will remember everything, yet when the feeling is gone, nothing...absolutely nothing remains.


Don't you think it's better for you and everyone else's good that you don't drive with a possibility of having an attack during? If you are diagnosed you'll get on meds if needed and you'll be able to drive, but right now if you have epilepsy you are a danger to yourself and others and refusing to get checked is pretty selfish imo. I don't know if they are seizures and on the other hand what if they are not and your problem is something else that you are leaving unchecked and could get worse?


----------



## Member6278

Did you get a final diagnosis?


----------



## Member6278

Did you get a diagnosis?


----------



## joaovpl

@exarlate did you get a final diagnosis? What you described is really similar to what I experience like once in every 2 years. Mainly this dreaming deja-vu feeling that makes me dizzy and causes nausea. Ive never seen a doctor for this as this happens quite sporadically


----------



## Member6278

joaovpl said:


> @exarlate did you get a final diagnosis? What you described is really similar to what I experience like once in every 2 years. Mainly this dreaming deja-vu feeling that makes me dizzy and causes nausea. Ive never seen a doctor for this as this happens quite sporadically


I did everything MRI, EEG, EMG, a bunch of neurologists and nothing. I have no other logical explanation other than post anxiety attacks. Cause it always happens after some bigger stress, I guess it's how my mind is coping with it. It's nasty though.


----------



## joaovpl

Member6278 said:


> I did everything MRI, EEG, EMG, a bunch of neurologists and nothing. I have no other logical explanation other than post anxiety attacks. Cause it always happens after some bigger stress, I guess it's how my mind is coping with it. It's nasty though.


Thanks a lot for replying! Great to know It was nothing too serious. Probably mine is related to anxiety too as recent times have been kinda harsh to me


----------



## Kair

I've had this for about 3 years now and it happens1-6 times a day. I basically get a dream flashback and for a short period of time become extremely nauseous. I only found out others struggle with this a little while ago. I've always correlated it with my anxiety.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

sounds cool


----------



## Girlontheroof

exarlate said:


> Hello. On several occasions, I've had these weird "episodes" or sensations and I was wondering if anyone here has ever experienced similar feelings.


I have this exact thing, your account of this experience has been saved on my phone bookmarks for years because it's the only thing that describes what happens to me

I haven't had it happen for 2 years and just had another episode so I came back to your post. So just.. Thank you, it helps to know I'm not alone and I hope you are well


----------



## Electra

I used to have epilepsy but the nightly seisures quit along with some medication I was on back then. I have now been off Lamictal for about 17 years 🙂 I sometimes get deja vuu too.


----------



## CMPotter

exarlate said:


> Hello. On several occasions, I've had these weird "episodes" or sensations and I was wondering if anyone here has ever experienced similar feelings.
> The last time I had one of these episodes was more than over a year ago, luckily, but in a period in my life they were as frequent as once or twice a month. I found several sites on the internet with people describing similar things and there seems to be a connection to Simple Partial Seizures, namely Temporal Lobe Epilepsy. But I've done EEG twice and even a MRI and the results were normal on all three.
> 
> So here goes, I would be doing something very normal (usually it happened right after waking up in the morning), like washing my face or excersizing or eating lunch. Then suddenly, I get hit by this really INTENSE feeling of Deja Vu, but not just normal Deja Vu. I know what "normal" Deja Vu feels like and I typically just shrug this off.
> This feeling is like the Deja Vu comes specifically from a dream, like I have dreamed about this state of being before, probably that very night. But not just "reliving" a memory, it also feels like as if I am dreaming the dream right now simultaneously, like I somehow get connected to another version of me living in a pararell universe. I know this sounds weird, but that's the best I can describe it.
> This is coupled with weird imagery "flashbacks" from the dream, and it's usually very very skewed and weird, very impossible. It usually contains very small people, for some reason. Very skewed proportions. The thing is that I don't remember having this dream either before or after the episode, but when I'm feeling it it feels very vivid and intense. Like I have spent a lifetime in that dream.
> I get gripped by a panicky feeling and try to "flee" from this feeling, breathing and focusing on something else than what triggered this sensation. Together with all this, that usually lasts about 30 seconds to 2 minutes, I feel very, very nauseus and dizzy. Like PHYSICALLY ill, like I'm about to throw up or faint any minute. This lasts a while after my "flashback" has gone away.
> After a few minutes, when the worst is gone, I am left with a heavy, tired feeling in my body, and I feel disconnected both from myself and the world. Like I know where I am and what I am saying, I don't lose control or halucinate, but I dont feel like I am present. I dont feel like I truly know what I am saying. I feel distant and foggy, and my head feels heavy and just really tired. I feel derealisation and depersonalisation.
> This feeling can last from one hour to the whole day after having this kind of episode.
> 
> Once this feeling made me feel a constant sense of Jamais-Vuishness for several weeks, ceratin imagery triggering certain moods inside me that I felt very vividly, I couldn't watch movies because I felt like I was actually in that room the characters was in. A very unpleasant feeling, coupled with a sense that these moods "don't belong to me." Like it's imposing itself on me. Hard to explain. And I get very frequent mini Deja-Vus, and sometimes "mini-flashbacks" to these episodes.
> Other weird things that might (?) be related. Sometimes when I blink, in that split second I get a very vivid image in my mind. This can be anything, from a dragon to a beautiful landscape painting. Seems to usually be related to what activites I've done in that day.
> When I do somethig for extended periods of time in a day (playing a specific video game, doing math, reading etc.) My mind can't seem to shut off, and when I go to bed I can't sleep because I am still in that game/book/film etc. Like everyhting becomes connected to that thing. Like falling asleep means going through dungeons after playing Binding of Isaac, or solving an equation after doing math. Similar things happen when I make out with my partner (weird, I know). I start to see patterns or shapes in my minds eye, but very distant yet very close. Like making out means drawing circles or making square shapes. Kissing in a specific way affects that pattern/shape thing in a specific way and so on. Hard to explain.
> 
> I am a popular subject for sleep paralysis. Sometimes it can happen up to several times a week. Usually in the morning, hallucinations rarely really scary, more subjective fears. (I usually see/feel my grandmother.) Mild out of body experiences, sometimes I can hear weird sounds, like radio frequencies. This doesn't trouble me alot because I'm really used to it. On some occasions though, when I got paralysis after falling asleep, which almost never happens, I basically felt like a dementor was trying to suck out my soul. Literally. I get this werid, wave like feeling over me, like a creeping panic attack. And if it sort of "tips over" I feel an intense tingling sensation in my chest, and I HEAR a sucking sound, and I feel trapped in a whirlwind. And you know the feeling in your ear when you are yawning? That, but magnified ten times over. Like I literally FEEL and HEAR the wind all around me, everything is spinning. HIGHLY unpleasant, like some evil presence is literally sucking the energy out of me. And then I wake up.
> 
> 
> Apart from all this, I've had a very traumatic past. Mother mentally ill. I have insomnia, although generally very healthy physically. I don't take any meds and don't drink/ do drugs/ smoke. I have some anxiety issues but nothing severe, mild PTSD, generally quite moody mentally but I manage. I have a very vivid imagination and usually remember my dreams very vividly. Very creative. I think my connection to my subconscious might be "more developed" than most people? Maybe it's a Ni thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like this post has basically been me wondering why I'm so fucked up in so many ways. Any insights you guys?


I don't have any insights, but I wanted to thank you for posting on this topic. I have had a handful of strange experiences such as you described, the most recent being this morning. It is helpful to read your experience as it so aptly describes what I felt. I chose to believe we are not fucked up. Just having reactions to imbalance.
I believe I overstimulated my highly sensitive neuralogical system by watching disturbing TV. My other triggers have been new medication, poor sleep hygiene, overdoing physical activity, and imbalance of hormones. So for me, the more even I can keep my rhythms, the more enjoyable it is for me. I used to crave excitement, until I realized to much is not in my best interest. I love being close to nature, eating well, sleeping regularly, interacting carefully with folks who are safe, and using my highly creative nature to participate in my community.
I wish you and others like us a safe and blessed journey.


----------



## In Sane

malibu said:


> I have same problem for years...


Me too. No epilepsy, no diet, no drugs, no anxiety, no PTSP. Just regular sleep paralysis, strange flashbacks as Exarlate explaind above and vivid dreams. We should start a cult


----------



## GusWriter

Yep. It is wierd. I've had that deja vu feeling coupled with a feeling of nausea and slight dizzy like feeling. It's like I can tell you what people are going to say within the next few seconds, yet it's so whacky feeling I can't grasp it until the moment has passed. 

At one very strong occurrence when I was younger a large group of us were going into a restaurant I'd never been to, and suddenly I could see it from above, and the order we all walked, as we were being brought to the table, and the exact layout of the place. Then through the doors and it was like reliving it from 1st person perspective instead of the 3rd person preview I had just had.

I have had a couple of seizures. But looking back the common triggers were present. In both there was lack of sleep, stress, too much alcohol use the night before. And with one of them I had been playing a game the night before that had scenes with lots of flashing lights although, Interesting that it was the next morning that the seizure happened.

However, the deja vu and seizures did not appear to be connected in my case.

Sleep paralysis is a completely different thing to me after my personal experiences and those of some I've interviewed about their personal experiences in a project I once did.


----------

